

ToS;DR gives best rating to secure Swiss email provider - grote
https://mykolab.com/news/2014/more-storage-better-prices-and-class-rating-tos

======
jmnicolas
What people don't understand about Switzerland is that it's USA's ally. Even
being officially neutral, during the cold war it had its own Gladio program
financed by the CIA.

And intelligence agencies in the rest of the world, don't need a warrant to
spy inside their own country. It's assumed it is to be done and as long they
are not caught, nobody will ask any questions.

So Swiss spies may well have cooperation agreements with NSA as every NATO
countries. You have to look at countries that are hostile or at least
unfriendly toward your country.

If I was an American worried about NSA's 'legal' mass collection of meta data
I would rent space on Russian, Chinese or Iranian servers (I have no clue if
North Korea provides cloud services* :-)

Of course they can still hack the foreign servers but their job is made harder
than to just ask 'nicely' the data to an American company.

My 2 cents.

* perhaps a start-up idea : Juche As A Service or Kim Il Cloud

